# Torstein vs Halldor



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Halldor has twice as much pop as Torstein. 
Part of that is the age difference the other part is Torstein is too much of a bar star.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Halldor has twice as much pop as Torstein.
> Part of that is the age difference the other part is Torstein is too much of a bar star.


How is age a factor? Are you talking like maturity and technical focus riding vs immaturity and style focus riding? Please explain?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Fresh legs man! 22 is legs like springs. 27 is or can be more nightclubs, late nights, traveling and a little loss of pop if you're not keeping a disciplined workout regimen and lifestyle. That was my experience at those ages. 27 is five years out from college sports, you have to start paying a little more attention to your body.


----------



## TCB (Feb 25, 2013)

They're both the hugest beasts


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Embedded


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Torstein is the man and all but Halldor has been my favorite rider to watch since I saw him. His natural steeze is unmatched.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Torstein is too much of a bar star.


Have you read some of halldor's interviews and comments? You should read his interview with Transworld the thing is hilarious. Halldor is a drunkard and a party hound. His own country didn't want him for the Olympics because of his antics, and he is the best chance they got at a snowboarding medal (despite him not expecting to win).


----------



## Rasse (Dec 12, 2013)

My favourite Game of in your face for sure. I just love Halldor's style and yes, so steezy :bowdown: So much appreciation for both of these dudes though.
Makes me laugh every time when they talk with the chick in the chairlift:laugh:


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

binarypie said:


> Embedded


How did you embed that?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

tonicusa said:


> Fresh legs man! 22 is legs like springs. 27 is or can be more nightclubs, late nights, traveling and a little loss of pop if you're not keeping a disciplined workout regimen and lifestyle. That was my experience at those ages. 27 is five years out from college sports, you have to start paying a little more attention to your body.


For your average Joe, 22 > 27 in terms of natural athleticism for the reasons you mentioned. For professional athletes, their late 20s are where it's at. That's their physical prime. I don't buy that age is a factor in terms of the amount of pop a pro rider has when the ages we're talking about are 22 and 27.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Let's get some decent links in here instead of idiots scamming his stuff to get views on their shitty channel.

His Youtube channel. https://www.youtube.com/user/ShredbotsOFFICIAL/videos

His Vimeo account. torstein horgmo’s Videos on Vimeo

Torstein and Halldor game. Game Of In Your Face: Halldor Helgason on Vimeo

Game Of In Your Face: Halldor Helgason on Vimeo&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" />Game Of In Your Face: Halldor Helgason on Vimeo&server=vimeo.com&show_title=0&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=&fullscreen=1&autoplay=0&loop=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="385">


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

park + all mountain/booters + STREET leaves one clear winner....Halldor


----------



## ryan lambert (Aug 6, 2012)

Torstein rides it all too haha


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is like arguing Ferrari vs. Lamborghini, they're both sick. Comes down to personal preference.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> For your average Joe, 22 > 27 in terms of natural athleticism for the reasons you mentioned. For professional athletes, their late 20s are where it's at. That's their physical prime. I don't buy that age is a factor in terms of the amount of pop a pro rider has when the ages we're talking about are 22 and 27.


I think that depends on the sport. 27 is end of your career old in Motocross.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I can't pick between the two. They both are sick and have mad style. Halldor's style seems a little more relaxed but that doesn't make it any better than Torstein. They both kill it.


Who can find what's wrong with this montage???????????


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BoardWalk said:


> I think that depends on the sport. 27 is end of your career old in Motocross.


Mainly because those guys have already blown each knee out twice by that age. That's not natural aging that does them in, but the inevitable shredding of their knees.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Who can find what's wrong with this montage???????????


the 2 plank wanker nobody is suprised u posted cuz its ur bf


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> the 2 plank wanker nobody is suprised u posted cuz its ur bf


Actually it's my GF. Asshole. Sheesh :cheeky4:


----------

